# Sprinkler Heads not popping up this year



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

I have one zone with multiple heads that isn't working quite like it used to. I think it has 8-10 heads, and they will bubble but not go up on their own. If I hold one head up, they will all rise.

First thing I did was cut all the grass out around each head.

Then I tried to flush them out by running the system, and carefully pushing the heads down.

This kinda fixed the issue, but they won't immediately rise, and sometimes they will not rise.

I didn't know if there were any seals, or grommets or something that may be letting water out, or need cleaning?

This same thing happened to my neighbor, he had a guy come out and replace all the heads. He stated that the guy said the heads were old? The system is only 6 years old, so I just need a little more info or guidance?

Can I replace just the part that rises up, or a new spring in them or something? TIA


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You could have a leak or one of the flow valve too close or a plugged filter or a plugged valve.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Sounds like a leak. Notice any softer then usual spots? Lack of pressure is what causes the heads not to pop up.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Gotta be a pipe broke somewhere. Leave the system on for about 30 minutes or until you see a puddle or damp spot forming. If all your zones fail to pop-up, the break must be in your manifold going back to the main water supply at the curb. If only one zone fails to pop-up, then the break is somewhere in that zone. Once you find the puddle, mark the spot and hand dig to find the broken pipe. Good luck!


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

if you can't find a leak, I'd start with the seals. There is big oring that will get hard after sitting all winter with no use. They are cheapest part, I'd start there. Probably one early in the zone causing the pressure not to build and let the others rise. Had the same problem last year, replaced all the seals and it fixed the problem.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

All the other zones are working properly? Heads not popping up is due to a lack of pressure. Usually the head furthest from the valve is the most affected.

You could have a broken main or lateral. Probably lateral or you might have already noticed a huge wet spot or heard water running. Do you have a master valve?

Try turning on the valve manually, usually by rotating the solenoid. If this works, replace the solenoid.

Next I would take apart the valve and look for debris. Long shot but possibly something obstructing the flow.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

bp2878 said:


> if you can't find a leak, I'd start with the seals. There is big oring that will get hard after sitting all winter with no use. They are cheapest part, I'd start there. Probably one early in the zone causing the pressure not to build and let the others rise. Had the same problem last year, replaced all the seals and it fixed the problem.


I am not super savvy when it comes to sprinklers, so unscrew the sprinkler head, and there is a seal down where it connects? Or can you explain a little more where the O-ring is located?


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> bp2878 said:
> 
> 
> > if you can't find a leak, I'd start with the seals. There is big oring that will get hard after sitting all winter with no use. They are cheapest part, I'd start there. Probably one early in the zone causing the pressure not to build and let the others rise. Had the same problem last year, replaced all the seals and it fixed the problem.
> ...


Unscrew the head from the housing, then grab the threaded part on both sides and push the head down they the middle with your thumbs. You'll see the Oring and seal retainer there on the top. Pretty sure that's how I remember doing it.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

What brand are you working with.

I have all rain bird and there are no replaceable seals. I replace the entire body.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

jht3 said:


> What brand are you working with.
> 
> I have all rain bird and there are no replaceable seals. I replace the entire body.


These are Hunter. Would it be a good idea to switch brands?


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

I believe you can get rebuild kits for Hunter pgp's. The wiper is what keeps the water from escaping past the riser, and gets worn out by dirt, etc.

If you like the hunters, no need to swap to Rainbird. I've had both but am finally all Rainbird this season. Mostly because it is what my service company prefers and I have come to as well.

Might be more time and cost effective to swap the internals from a new unit or replace the whole rotor vs rebuilding.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

jht3 said:


> I believe you can get rebuild kits for Hunter pgp's. The wiper is what keeps the water from escaping past the riser, and gets worn out by dirt, etc.
> 
> If you like the hunters, no need to swap to Rainbird. I've had both but am finally all Rainbird this season. Mostly because it is what my service company prefers and I have come to as well.
> 
> Might be more time and cost effective to swap the internals from a new unit or replace the whole rotor vs rebuilding.


So just to be clear, I have pop-up sprinkler that don't rotate. I'm assuming they are something like these 4 inch pop ups.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I would flush each one out for 30 seconds or so by taking the nozzle off. I use locking pliers (with just enough pressure) to hold them up.

Is it possible your water supply pressure went down?


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> jht3 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe you can get rebuild kits for Hunter pgp's. The wiper is what keeps the water from escaping past the riser, and gets worn out by dirt, etc.
> ...


Ok, that helps. Those are not Hunter pgp's, hunter's rotors. Those are sprays. There still might be rebuild kits available. I have no first hand experience with Hunter sprays.


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

I had a few hunter sprays that I had to take apart and clean up. But I am running them from a well with high iron content and they were full of sediment. I would take them apart and clean them up.


----------

